

How PayPal is helping Iranian government's internet censorship - aliostad
http://byterot.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/how-paypal-is-helping-iranian.html

======
drewjoh
This is not a matter of PayPal blocking anyone in Iran from buying specific
services in order to help the Iranian government. This is your account being
accessed from a new and well known scammer hotpot successfully, and PayPal
attempting to stop any damage that might be taking place. (you kind of state
this)

I run and have helped run many ecommerce stores, and the middle east and
nigeria are the two places where all the attempted scams are from… and they
use PayPal to do it. I've accessed PayPal from another country and had similar
things happen, and a phone call or two fixed things up quickly.

I completely understand it sucks that your account is blocked; but _call_
customer service, and if you have any real history with PayPal, tell them
that. "I've been a great customer for X years and have moved $XXXXX through
PayPal over that time. I need your help please." Don't count on emails to
help… scammers use emails too.

~~~
aliostad
I will pay you 100$ if you could show me a single case of scamming from Iran.
Honest.

I am saying they cannot access internet now you say they are using internet to
scam? With money transfers impossible due to financial sanctions, it is
impossible to do any scamming from Iran.

The reason mentioned by PayPal was the financial restrictions due to
sanctions.

